# Solved: embed message board



## bikerbcs (Oct 10, 2005)

Any embeddable message boards out there? 
I have tried searching but can't seem to find any...
Not like I am looking for something complicated, people don't need to be able to make accounts and post images and whatever just something that is free and where I can have atleast 5 forums where people can make topics and people can reply to them..
I know there are chat boxes but no quite what im looking for.
I made a free site on moonfruit.com once and noticed their simple flash message board that can be put on pages and just looking for something similiar for my non-moonfruit site.


----------



## bikerbcs (Oct 10, 2005)

Nevermind, after alot of searching I came across a flash forum.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

if you don't need any help, please mark this as solved, you can find it in the "thread tools"

Also, care to link to this flash forum you found so others could check it out?


----------



## bikerbcs (Oct 10, 2005)

Oh my bad, I'm not familiar with some of these Vbulletin features and the flash forum I found is from http://www.scriptsearch.com/details/5407.html
It's not advanced like php/mysql forums and stuff but It will work good for my small site.


----------

